#ubuntu-ie 2011-03-14
<patrickd> Afternoon everyone!
<tdr112> hey patrickd
<patrickd> tdr112: Hey, what a great day it is. Seeing your reply means that I've finally gotten irssi(with multiple different networks)/screen/ssh reverse tunneling all to play nicely together. Can this day get any better? :)
<tdr112> i love irssi , it is hard to get going
<patrickd> tdr112: Yes, it can be that but seems worth the effort once you get it setup just right(tm)
<ebel> yo yo
 * ebel uses xchat
<infoturtle> indeed ebel , xchat is quite the tool!
<patrickd> hi ebel
<ebel> hey patrickd
<tdr112> ebel: looks like that passed about the bugjam
<ebel> schweet
#ubuntu-ie 2011-03-15
<czajkowski> Aloha folks
<czajkowski> how are we all todya
<tdr112> hey czajkowski
<czajkowski> tdr112: hows you? back in ireland?
<tdr112> yep got back late on Sunday , great time
<czajkowski> good stuff,
<czajkowski> does it happen once a year?
<tdr112> yep that was the 3rd one , there is talk of a smaller one in the uk again in june , near london i think
<czajkowski> cool
<czajkowski> might see if they are interested in coming along to the next oggcamp that is being planned
<tdr112> ebel: would you know how to get a big map of ireland like an svg or some thing a0 size with just the county lines
<davem> tdr112: open streetmap?
<czajkowski> davem: hey hey
<czajkowski> hows you
<davem> tired
<davem> in work etc ;)
<czajkowski> diddums
<czajkowski> Keith is coming over here for the weekend
<davem> rawr
<davem> :p
<czajkowski> and sorcha
<czajkowski> he came on the ber in Brussels also
<davem> yeah was chatting to Niall about it
<czajkowski> great way for my bf to meet people , bring the irish piss heads
<czajkowski> poor guy and his mates were well thrown with the accents, there were a few of us from ireland
<ebel> tdr112: you /can/ export an OSM view from the webpage into an image
<ebel> but that's everything
<tdr112> ebel: could i get just ireland ?
<ebel> then you can get just the counties here http://maps.openstreetmap.ie/?zoom=7&lat=53.55822&lon=-7.84204&layers=0B00FFFFFFFTFFFF
<ebel> (but dunno if you can export)
<ebel> I think there are county SVG files on wikipedia or something
<ebel> The OSM export includes all features incl roads, and works on a box, so you'll probably get a bit of scotland in order to get all of donegal & down in
<czajkowski> tdr112: what are you up to
<ebel> Of course it is possible to export the data from OSM (using XAPI) then import it into a desktop GIS (geographical information system) application like QGIS and then you can control exactly what to do
<ebel> But that's very hard and complex and would take me a few hours :P
<tdr112> thinking of making a poster/sign of all the hackerspaces in Ireland printing it to A1 puting an led where each one is and 2d bar codes with links to their web sites , its for an event coming up in a few weeks
<tdr112> ebel: na no need for that
<ebel> tdr112: http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Island_of_Ireland_location_map.svg ?
<ebel> or http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Ireland_location_map.svg
<czajkowski> tdr112: sweet
<tdr112> ebel: thanks they will do nicely
<tdr112> anyone know a good site for doing qr/2d barcodes
<czajkowski> ebel: slashtom ye safe to travel to Oz soon  with Japan being the way it is ?
<slashtom> aye, aparently we will be exposed to a lot of radiation as part of regular air travel
<slashtom> which happens for every flight everywhere
<czajkowski> but surely more so at this time considering the current climate
<slashtom> why?
<czajkowski> Japan
<ebel> earthquakes have nothing to do with climate
<slashtom> hopefully the japanese won't plant any nuclear bombs on our plane
<slashtom> that would be very mean
<czajkowski> I thought with the nuclear power plant issues
<slashtom> i think the plane uses jet fuel
<slashtom> derived from oil, iirc
<czajkowski> fair enough
<slashtom> at that altitude, you would be harmed far more by the sun light
<ebel> czajkowski: you get 100 uSv of radiation from a long flight like that
<ebel> czajkowski: those radiation plants are putting out about 1,000 -> 100,000 uSv of radiation if you stand next to them.
<slashtom> however, ebel is wanting to ride through chernobyl
<ebel> and remember radiation disperses with distance. so you double the distance between you and the thing, and you get 4 times less radiation (inverse square law)
<slashtom> we'll be grand :)
<czajkowski> grand so
<ebel> 100 uSv of radiation is about as dangerous as smoking 1.4 cigarettes
<ebel> eating 10 bananas gives you 1 uSv.
<ebel> This is all being blown MASSIVELY out of proportion.
<ebel> and remember the nuclear reactor has been shut off.
<ebel> nuclear reactors turn uranium into other radioactive stuff which turns into non radioactive stuff.
<ebel> the uranium part was turned off seconds after the earthquake. It's the intermediate stuff that's left
<ebel> and that'll all turn into non-radioactive stuff naturally over time.
<ebel> this is not another chernobyl, it's massivelly different,.
<f3d> Event coming up on April 16 that should be of interestEvent coming up on April 16 that should be of interest. http://www.engineersireland.ie/cpd/cpd-training/courses/it-crowd-seminar/ Trying to organise a good prize for a competition on the day.. http://www.engineersireland.ie/cpd/cpd-training/courses/it-crowd-seminar/ Trying to organise a good prize for a competition on the day.
<tdr112> hey frank
<ebel> yo yo
<f3d> Hi Jeffrey, sorry, was away on another window
<tdr112> what sort of competition  is it going to be
<czajkowski> whoo  I get to go to ireland on Monday for the day
<slashtom> in and out on the same day?
<tdr112> just dublin ?
<czajkowski> yup
<czajkowski> in and out for presentations and gone again
<tdr112> ah no tie to meet up
<czajkowski> I dont think so
<czajkowski> meeting finishes @ 4 and ferry at 9
<slashtom> ferry!
<slashtom> you're taking no chances?
<czajkowski> nope
<czajkowski> but also easiest and fastest way for us to get there
<slashtom> you travelling alone?
<czajkowski> nope myself and CEO
<slashtom> ferry at 9... holyhead at midnight
<slashtom> then a 5 hour drive
<tdr112> czajkowski: did you get a car over there
<czajkowski> nope
<czajkowski> boss lives down near Bristol
<czajkowski> so bristol to Holyhead is not far
<slashtom> lol
<slashtom> it's a 4-5 hour drive
<slashtom> i took that 9pm ferry before, i got to cheltenham (an hour before bristol) at about 4am
<slashtom> there are no motorways through wales, you have to go toward manchester then via birmingham
<czajkowski> 1.5hrs on the ferry
<slashtom> http://maps.cloudmade.com/?lat=51.727028&lng=-3.054199&zoom=7&directions=53.30903170363969,-4.628591537475586,51.45732284495817,-2.5932884216308594&travel=car&styleId=1&opened_tab=1
<slashtom> but that's no accurate, it is routing you down the A5 - through snowdonia and loaded with speed cameras
<slashtom> not accurate*
<czajkowski> nods
<czajkowski> so a better route??
<slashtom> i would go along the A55 and get off near crewe, head down to nantwich and join the M6
<slashtom> then hope on the M5, and you're there
<slashtom> longer, but much faster roads
<delcoyote> put your foot down! :-)
<slashtom> but i presume your guy there knows the area
<czajkowski> aye
<slashtom> http://maps.cloudmade.com/?lat=52.492815&lng=-2.861938&zoom=9&directions=53.293130787340516,-4.61151123046875,53.156858919018774,-2.8973007202148438,53.064944749645356,-2.3315048217773438,52.53371480958668,-1.9702434539794922,51.44373668041616,-2.57904052734375&travel=car&styleId=1&opened_tab=1 - that's more like it, much faster
<slashtom> at that time of night, you can comfortably cruise along the M6 and M5 at 150 (or at least that's what i would do)
<slashtom> :P
<czajkowski> nods
<slashtom> enjoy
<slashtom> i'm surprised you're not coming here for saturday ;)
<czajkowski> nope
<czajkowski> have organised a massive meet up
<ebel> we used to fly bristol/dublin all the time
<ebel> looks like you'll be driving the length and breath of wales
<czajkowski> in an audi I dont mind
<slashtom> ebel: fsck wales, it's better to head straight for england
<slashtom> better roads :P
<slashtom> there's even a Bristol/Shannon route ;)
<ebel> also remember slashtom can drive relatively fast.
<ebel> :P
<slashtom> ebel: my last car only had a top speed of 190
<slashtom> i just tended to drive quickly in it
<slashtom> and agressively...
<slashtom> much like an audi driver :P
<tdr112> anyone run tomcat
<airurando> Hi all
<airurando> czajowski is currently on the live uupc show
<airurando> link:
<airurando> http://podcast.ubuntu-uk.org:8000/uupc.mp3
#ubuntu-ie 2011-03-16
<airurando> mornin'
<ebel> morning
<czajkowski> howdy
<slashtom> good morning
 * ebel and slashtom will be unable to make it to the IRC meeting tonight
<ebel> Sorry!
<ebel> We're entertaining
<czajkowski> hmmm no terran
<czajkowski> davem: poke terran
<airurando> evening
<czajkowski> airurando: hi
<airurando> hi ya czajkowski
<airurando> seems quiet in here
<moylan> shhhh!
<airurando> oh sorry moylan
<moylan> every body ready for the chaos that is paddy's day? :-)
<airurando> yip
<airurando> anyone here for the meeting?
<czajkowski> me
<airurando> we'll wait till 20:10 to see if others turn up.
<czajkowski> nods
<imgarysmith> yup, im here
<airurando> Hi imgarysmith,  did you get my mail re natty CDs?
<imgarysmith> ye i got that, ive been swamped with stuff so i havent gotten a chance to reply, i was planning to reply tonight
<airurando> no bother,  I was just wondering if I messed up sending the email. (used bcc for first time)
<airurando> Me thinks this will be a quick meeting.
<moylan> huh, you're the second person in the last week hinting at problems with bcc.  curious.
<airurando> we'll start and see who joins us.
<airurando> #startmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting started at 15:11. The chair is airurando.
<MootBot> Commands Available: [TOPIC], [IDEA], [ACTION], [AGREED], [LINK], [VOTE]
<airurando> Welcome all to this months team meeting.
<airurando> If you are here for the monthly meeting please say “PRESENT”
<airurando> PRESENT
<czajkowski> PRESENT
<moylan> PRESENT
<airurando> The wiki page for this meeting is here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrishTeam/IRCMeetings/2011-03-16
<imgarysmith> present
<airurando> [LINK] https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrishTeam/IRCMeetings/2011-03-16
<MootBot> LINK received:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrishTeam/IRCMeetings/2011-03-16
<airurando> OK. The first topic is
<airurando> [TOPIC] Review of previous action items
<MootBot> New Topic:  Review of previous action items
<airurando> There were a few actions handed out during the February IRC meeting.
<airurando> first
<airurando> ebel will chance up with canonical/ubuntu loco with how/if to change address
<airurando> I know ebel has looked into this.
<airurando> Not sure if he has completed the process
<airurando> second action
<airurando> ebel will give airurando the list of 10.10 recieptients, airurando will email them to solicit feedback
<airurando> this one is completed
<czajkowski> cool
<airurando> We are awaiting feedback.
<airurando> Went to many comp socs and hackerspaces
<airurando> will report back on this again next month
<imgarysmith> 11.04 is a bad time for comp socs
<airurando> imgarysmith: that was one of the points raised in the e-mail
<czajkowski> tis the end of April
<airurando> [ACTION] airurando will report back next month on any feedback received from the natty distribution e-mail
<MootBot> ACTION received:  airurando will report back next month on any feedback received from the natty distribution e-mail
<imgarysmith> airurando, as i said earlier i havent had a chance to read over the email, sorry for repeating the content
<airurando> imgarysmith no bother at all.
<airurando> czajkowski: the concern was receiving CDs mid May might not be the best time for Colleges.
<czajkowski> nods
<czajkowski> well end of april in theory they should be out the first week in may
<airurando> Yeah indeed, but we are looking for the views of the comp socs.  Totally up to them.
<airurando> next action to be reviewed
<czajkowski> nods
<airurando> airurando will take the CDs
<airurando> no further comment necessary
<airurando> next one
<airurando> look for venues for jam
<airurando> need others here to report on progress.
<airurando> possibility exists for a Dub and Limerick Jam
<airurando> infoturtle is leading the charge in Limerick and tdr112 has submitted a request to TOG for use of their space
<airurando> hopefully things will become clear soon
<czajkowski> great stuff
<airurando> I'll generate the events as soon as they are confirmed (fingers crossed)
<airurando> [ACTION] airurando to create UGJ events for the Irish LoCo when they are confirmed.
<MootBot> ACTION received:  airurando to create UGJ events for the Irish LoCo when they are confirmed.
<airurando> now on to the main agenda items.
<airurando> [TOPIC] Ubuntu Global Jam
<MootBot> New Topic:  Ubuntu Global Jam
<airurando> same again here.
<airurando> waiting for venue and event confirmation.
<airurando> will move on.
<airurando> [TOPIC] 11.04 Release Party?
<MootBot> New Topic:  11.04 Release Party?
<czajkowski> oh where are ye off to this year
<czajkowski> nothing natty related in bars is there
<czajkowski> or a trip to the zoo :)
<airurando> I just wanted to start the discussion on this
<moylan> corkscrew looks like a narwhal horn? :-)
<airurando> czajkowski you are spot on.
<airurando> I was thinking something nautical
<airurando> moylan, have you somewhere in mind?
<czajkowski> have a picni
<moylan> geeknic?
<czajkowski> or there is the cafe which is meerkat cafe but still a chance for family and a bit of fun
<czajkowski> aye could make it a geeknic
<moylan> that is weather dependent but if chosen carefully we could find a park with shelter if there is rain.
<airurando> must pop away for just a minute
<airurando> back soon
<czajkowski> is that a bank holiday weekend ?
<moylan> geeknics are fun.  nerds in not their natural habitat.  away from wifi and power sources.
<czajkowski> aye
<czajkowski> but also means more people may be inclined to come
<czajkowski> also to note, if the weekend doesnt suit
<czajkowski> you're not limited to that weekend......
<moylan> apr 30, may 1st followed by bank holiday.
<airurando> aye geeknic is an idea
<airurando> we had planned geeknics for June and Aug this year
<czajkowski> not a great weekend if people are having a holiday or want to head away
<airurando> I think it is the easter break for achools also
<airurando> *schools
<czajkowski> nods
<czajkowski> yup
<czajkowski> well it be nice to know if ye put it out a weekend more people would turn up
<czajkowski> not sure it makes a massive difference
<airurando> need some Dublinites to help out on this one
<moylan> but if you use a week night you can get people who are already in the city.
 * airurando likes the idea of the zoo
<moylan> about how many people turned out for the last launch parties.  it might help as a frame of reference.
<czajkowski> moylan: see the pics we've gone for dinner/drinks combo
<czajkowski> woeked out well
<czajkowski> we;ve gotten 14-24 people it depends really
<airurando> yeah Saturday worked out well last time
<airurando> not enough folks here to decide anything tonight I fear.
<airurando> I'll e-mail the list looking for input
<moylan> would more people come to an event on sunday.  for many saturday is a day to get things done while shops are open.
<moylan> or sport events
<czajkowski> lack of feedback on the ML is annoying at times
<czajkowski> :(
<airurando> yeah
<airurando> but must keep trying
<czajkowski> aye
<imgarysmith> to be honest i think the ML is a bad way of doing it
<czajkowski> wonder would a joint mail to python and ILUG saying we're doing an event
<czajkowski> want to come along ?
<czajkowski> imgarysmith: how do we contact the loco people so ?
<czajkowski> imgarysmith: the Ubutu ie loco has a ML and many dont  use irc
<imgarysmith> a blog i think would be better, i know people have to go to the blog but feedback would be visually easier
<airurando> imgarysmith: could you do a section on the release party during the next podcast?
<czajkowski> imgarysmith: ok a blog is good, but how do you get them to read the blog post?
<czajkowski> we do blog and put to the ML also
<airurando> doesn't the website incorporate a blog?
<czajkowski> yup
<imgarysmith> airurando, ye sure, im not sure what is happening with the podcast this month since quinne (infoturtle) has no internet connection
<airurando> if duplicating an e-mail on a blog to facilitate feedback is considered a good idea I'm all for it.
<imgarysmith> laura, i just feel reading replies in the ML is difficult. reading blog comments would be much easier
<czajkowski> nods
<airurando> czajkowski what do you think?
<czajkowski> imgarysmith: it's 50/50 tbh but the more places to get feedback the better
<airurando> imgarysmith: I'd love that problem.  Unfirtunately we don't get much feedback on the mailing list
<imgarysmith> true but i think we might get more feedback in blog posts
<czajkowski> so lets blog and ML and explain we do need feedback
<imgarysmith> ye sounds good
<airurando> might try this for the release party posting on the Ubuntu-ie.org blog
<airurando> great stuff
<imgarysmith> airurando, ill mention it in the podcast for people to go to the blog, and explain its a test to see if we want to replace the ML or use both side by side
<czajkowski> #i'd never say replace the ML
<czajkowski> another tool perhaps
<airurando> [ACTION] airurando to mail list re release party. blogs to be used to ask for feedback.
<MootBot> ACTION received:  airurando to mail list re release party. blogs to be used to ask for feedback.
<imgarysmith> not fully replace it, use it for info only, no feedback on it
<czajkowski> airurando: next up ?
<airurando> aye.
<airurando> [TOPIC] LoCo Directory for meetings
<MootBot> New Topic:  LoCo Directory for meetings
<airurando> over to you czajkowski
<czajkowski> Cheers
<czajkowski> so we have the LD
<czajkowski> loco.ubuntu.com
<czajkowski> and we use it for events
<czajkowski> some teams want to have more information on there like meetings
<czajkowski> so the developers have developed that feature
<czajkowski> [link] https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/loco-contacts/2011-February/005226.html
<MootBot> LINK received:  https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/loco-contacts/2011-February/005226.html
<czajkowski> just wondering would the team consider using it and if they like it contrinue and if not, perhaps give some feedback
<czajkowski> [link] http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/
<MootBot> LINK received:  http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/
<czajkowski> you can see all the teams using the feature now
<airurando> czajkowski, I've used it for the last two meetings
<czajkowski> excellent
<czajkowski> that's all really
<czajkowski> just wanted to highlight it
<airurando> I like it but have some feature requests
<czajkowski> and if folks had any issues thoughts to bring it up to the DEV
<imgarysmith> seems good
<czajkowski> airurando: sure you can talk in #ubuntu-locoteams
<czajkowski> and talk to the developers
<czajkowski> or file bugs
<czajkowski> bugs may or may not get developed on
<airurando> tried once but they must have all been sleeping
<czajkowski> well after this if you want I'll go in and intriduce you
<airurando> will try the #ubuntu-locoteams channel again
<czajkowski> okie dokie
<czajkowski> thats me done
<airurando> no need you introducced me before
<airurando> right oh
<airurando> [TOPIC] AOB
<MootBot> New Topic:  AOB
<airurando> anyone?
<czajkowski> nope all good
<imgarysmith> ye i have something
<airurando> shoot imgarysmith
<imgarysmith> since im the only representitive of the podcast here, im not sure if the other hosts can do the show
<imgarysmith> would either of you like to step in as a cohost?
<czajkowski> I'm over in the UK so cant
<czajkowski> but thans
<czajkowski> thanks
<imgarysmith> no prob
<imgarysmith> laura, its on skype anyway
<airurando> I wouldn't have the guts.
<airurando> not yet anyway ;)
<imgarysmith> i might be on my tod then
<airurando> that sound awful
<airurando> :(
<airurando> We'll see
<airurando> Is that everything
<czajkowski> aye
<imgarysmith> thats all folks
<moylan> try the mailing list to see if anybody has a topic they want to discuss on a podcast.
<airurando> next meeting 20 Apr 11
<airurando> thanks all for participating
<airurando> #endmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting finished at 16:01.
<czajkowski> imgarysmith: moylan ye can join #ubuntu-locoteams also
<czajkowski> friendly international channel
<imgarysmith> sure, thank for that
<moylan> czajkowski:will do
<imgarysmith> *thanks
<czajkowski> http://podcast.ubuntu-uk.org/2011/03/16/s04e02-stranger-in-a-strange-land/
<czajkowski> UUPC from last night where I'm on it
#ubuntu-ie 2011-03-17
<mokmeister> Happy St. Patricks Day everyone! :D
* airurando changed the topic of #ubuntu-ie to:  Welcome to Ubuntu Ireland! || http://www.ubuntu-ie.org/ || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrishTeam  || This channel is logged - logs at http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/ || Next IRC Meeting: 16th Mar. 2011 @ 8pm  || Ubuntu Hours: Dublin: last Wed. of month @7pm, Trinity Capital Hotel Bar; Limerick: last Thurs. of month 6pm, Absolute Hotel.
* airurando changed the topic of #ubuntu-ie to:  Welcome to Ubuntu Ireland! || http://www.ubuntu-ie.org/ || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrishTeam  || This channel is logged - logs at http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/ || Next IRC Meeting: 20th Apr. 2011 @ 8pm  || Ubuntu Hours: Dublin: last Wed. of month @7pm, Trinity Capital Hotel Bar; Limerick: last Thurs. of month 6pm, Absolute Hotel.
<tdr112_> afternoon all
<czajkowski> aloha
<moylan> quiet today, isn't it?
#ubuntu-ie 2011-03-18
<tdr112_> morning
<slashtom> good morning
<tdr112_> what a day , load of sun
<VampiricPadraig> There is not enough round Monaghan anyway lol
<ronin32643> isn't it a lovely day lads....
<ronin32643> well well no news with ye???
<hughberto172> anybody around?
<airurando> good evening.
<hughberto172> so thats a no so...
<hughberto172> ha ha...
<hughberto172> o dear o dear....
<airurando> hi hughberto172
<airurando> think i logged in after your Q so your response confused me a bit.
<hughberto172> jaysus didn't want to confuzzle you at all...
<hughberto172> Lads im dead tired...
<airurando> hughberto172: maybe an early night is in order so...
<ronin789> well boys..
<ronin789> where are ye now?
<VampiricPadraig> yeoooo
<ronin789> hello Vamp!!!
<ronin789> Paddy..
<ronin789> I don't know you very well vamp...
<VampiricPadraig> I idle alot ronin789
<VampiricPadraig> I don't normally look at the channel but I throw my eye in here every so often :D
<ronin789> ha ha I go by alot of names wanker mostly!!!...
<ronin789> hughberto172: ronin789
<VampiricPadraig> heh. So where are you from
<ronin789> Clare man...
<VampiricPadraig> Cool. I'm from Monaghan ;)
<ronin789> monaghan...
<ronin789> by God.. thats a long way away...
<ronin789> I'm guinuany shocked...
<VampiricPadraig> Yeah...It is far away lol
<ronin789> that it is man...
<ronin789> from here anyway..
<ronin789> might aswell post my newphangeled e--mail address.... bertie@sdf.org
<ronin789> or is it at bertie@lonestar.org????
<ronin789> dono my self now...
<VampiricPadraig> heh. I have a business email for the craic if anyone wants it contact@gamersandgeeks.net
<ronin789> nice one.. man..
<ronin789> gamers@andshit.net...
<ronin789> very nice...
<ronin789> meh on your site there man...
<VampiricPadraig> I have only had it up since Tuesday
<ronin789> ha ha..
<ronin789> reeelly.. flip...
<ronin789> I do a bit of graphic design if you want that kind of thing!!!???
<VampiricPadraig> na. I'm good for the minute.. I will be concentrating on the site design once I finish my college exams next month, but thank you all the same
<ronin789> flip wait a minute I'm going to collage aswell....
<ronin789> Down in LIT...
#ubuntu-ie 2011-03-19
<ronin789> Doing the movement of Electrons...
<VampiricPadraig> Nice. I am doing Computer Network Technology
<ronin789> not too bad...
<ronin789> where if you don't mind If i ask...
<VampiricPadraig> Monaghan Institute of Further Education and Training
<ronin789> hold on a sec now your across the border... oooo
<VampiricPadraig> ehh.. Nope
<ronin789> very nice... over there...
<ronin789> I've never been to the north...
<ronin789> the furthest I went was to Ballyshannon...
<ronin789> and Ros Point beech...
<VampiricPadraig> don't know that area
<ronin789> don't ya?
<VampiricPadraig> nope. ballyshannon rings a bell but "Ros Point"...nope
<ronin789> Right your comming to clare next summer and your going to stay in my house...
<ronin789> And we're going to have a chat and some pints over at a neigbours...
<VampiricPadraig> lol. Might do that :D
<ronin789> I'm going to give you some pictures now of the area..
<VampiricPadraig> cool
<ronin789> If you want you can come down around September. and we can to Lisdoonvarna...
<VampiricPadraig> Well, I will have to see what I have planned for around that time lol
<ronin789> *go to lissdoon on a friday afternoon...
<ronin789> Go way out of that...
<ronin789> you'll come down on a friday afternoon and we might orginise a Lisdoonvarna festival... this year...
<VampiricPadraig> that sounds like a plan
<ronin789> It does in deed..
<VampiricPadraig> Is there much nightlight in Clare btw?
<ronin789> Yes there is but its a bit shit...
<ronin789> I usually hang around this bar called Brandan's...
<VampiricPadraig> Cool
<ronin789> Its where all the mad people hang out...
<ronin789> in Ennis...
<VampiricPadraig> Ah yes Ennis lol
<VampiricPadraig> I will definately go there when I get into Clare lol
<ronin789> You'll have to thumb a lift there now....
<VampiricPadraig> The bus is actually cheap
<ronin789> It fairly cheap ya....
<ronin789> *sss
<czajkowski> aloha
<tdr112> afternoon
<airurando> evening
<moylan> hi
<airurando> hi moylan
<moylan> all well?
<airurando> not bad, working weekend for me though.
<airurando> and you?
<moylan> working weekend?  hope you're been well paid for what for most is a four day weekend!  me?  not much.
<airurando> can complain
<airurando> work every second weekend
<airurando> work 7 days out of 14 though
<airurando> 12 hour days
<moylan> ye gods, as what?
<tdr112> hey airurando
<airurando> microbiologist with a biopharma company.
<airurando> hey trd112
<moylan> pretty cool.
<airurando> nah, a job like any other
<airurando> tdr112: are we go for UGJ at TOG?
<airurando> says he with fingers and toes crossed
<moylan> not really.  if i drop something i don't go 'did that vial contain plague?' :-D
<tdr112> we did , i said he last week
<airurando> missed that
<airurando> thats great
<airurando> 10 am start?
<airurando> Sat?
<tdr112> yep 10 am
<tdr112> 2nd
<tdr112> want to do a blog post ?
<airurando> to clarify I heard you say it was looking good but I never heard the confirmation?
<airurando> you read the meeting logs?
<tdr112> not yet
<airurando> just wondering as blog posts came up during it.
<airurando> tdr112 when you say ´want to do a blog post ?' where are you suggesting?
<tdr112> do you want to do one ?
<airurando> on the ubuntu-ie website?
<tdr112> yep , and i will copy most of it to the tog one :)
<airurando> will do and also duplicate content to mailing list.
<airurando> never done blog post before.
<airurando> is it dummy proof on the website?
<tdr112> well if you come up what to wirte i can put the blog for you
<airurando> working tomorrow but off mon and tue.
<airurando> will try to get it done then.
<airurando> Iĺl put it up on the LoCo dir tonight.
<airurando> wondering about Limerick still.
<tdr112> there was talk on the hackerspace list about it
<airurando> I think infoturtle is offline at the moment
<airurando> Iḿnot sure what the problem is there
<tdr112> there was talk on the list saying they where up for it
<airurando> Iĺl text him to see what the story is.
<airurando> tdr112: looking good for UGJ Limerick!
#ubuntu-ie 2012-03-12
<slashtommy> [A
#ubuntu-ie 2012-03-13
<jameschuk8> hi everybody
<czajkowski> aloha
#ubuntu-ie 2012-03-14
<czajkowski> ebel: http://www.h-online.com/open/news/item/OpenStreetMap-completing-move-to-Open-Database-Licence-1471061.html
<ebel> czajkowski: yep. OSM Ireland is busy remapping things and fixing things
<ebel> Ireland is probably one of the most "licence clean" countries.
<ebel> e.g. red=bad/old licence data that will be deleted http://tools.geofabrik.de/osmi/?view=wtfe&lon=-2.55176&lat=50.36929&zoom=5&overlays=overview,wtfe_point_clean,wtfe_line_clean,wtfe_point_harmless,wtfe_line_harmless,wtfe_point_inrelation,wtfe_line_inrelation_cp,wtfe_line_inrelation,wtfe_point_modified,wtfe_line_modified_cp,wtfe_line_modified,wtfe_point_created,wtfe_line_created_cp,wtfe_line_created
<czajkowski> wow
<czajkowski> impressive
<slashtommy> we need to go do some more mapping
<czajkowski> where haven't ye been!
<czajkowski> :)
<slashtommy> we will be off to mayo, the map is showing few roads and little detail
<ebel> that's more to explore connaught
<czajkowski> its very pretty around there
 * slashtommy wants to see the céide fields
#ubuntu-ie 2012-03-15
<czajkowski> sweet jebus kevin myers is some tit
<infoturtle> How would I become a chan op, in another room, not this one. There's no ops in there ATM
<czajkowski> infoturtle: is it on freenode
<czajkowski> is it ubuntu ?
<czajkowski> and there could be a person who has ops just not opped up
<infoturtle> no it's on #infoturtle, duno how but there's no op's
<infoturtle> but it is on freenode
<czajkowski> infoturtle: did you create the channel
<czajkowski> or did you just find it
<infoturtle> created it, ages ago. It was just ment for the team to hand round and talk in but wana make it public now. There are others who are somtimes in there. If they come back in do they keep ops?
<czajkowski> well it's on freenode and not an offical channel so it should be ## I think
<czajkowski> and if created it you have ops
<czajkowski> you can ask for help in... hmm lemmie check
<czajkowski> infoturtle: also while you're here please dont send images as signatures to the .ie list
<czajkowski> it's not really propper etiquette
<infoturtle> ya, I don't get it, I even tried leaving it (so it was empty) and creating it again but still no ops
<infoturtle> ok, I forget about that, it's an auto sig thing
<czajkowski> infoturtle: you have to register it then :)
<infoturtle> ah!
<czajkowski> infoturtle: ask in #defoucus or #freenode for a staffer to help
<infoturtle> cheers, will do
<czajkowski> infoturtle: msg chanserv info #infoturtle
<czajkowski>  /msg
<czajkowski> infoturtle: someone else registered that channel
* airurando changed the topic of #ubuntu-ie to:  Welcome to Ubuntu Ireland! || http://www.ubuntu-ie.org/ || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrishTeam  || This channel is logged - logs at http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/ || Next IRC Meeting: Wednesday 21 Mar 12 @ 9pm  || Stay tuned for details of the next Ubuntu Hour!
<airurando> evening
<mokmeister> hello airurando
<airurando> hi mokmeister
<tdr112> evening
#ubuntu-ie 2012-03-16
<mrTEA> hi
<tdr112> morning
<czajkowski> morning
<czajkowski> hows folks?
<slashtommy> good morning
<slashtommy> bank holiday weekend ahead :)
<czajkowski> I wish!
<czajkowski> have my darby o'gill and the little people downloaded
<czajkowski> the quiet man
<czajkowski> and finnians rainbow all to watch
<czajkowski> and the rugby
<czajkowski> plus cider @D
<slashtommy> oh yes, the rugby
 * slashtommy will need his tv-b-gone this weekend
<czajkowski> 6 nations final weekend
<czajkowski> tune is now in my head http://youtu.be/6C9nZrrOlFg
#ubuntu-ie 2012-03-17
<mokmeister> Happy St. Patrick's Day everyone!
<infoturtle> I love these drink all day day's! Booze, BBQ & rugby. What more is needed?
#ubuntu-ie 2013-03-11
<airurando> good afternoon or is it good evening?
<czajkowski> aloha :)
<czajkowski> timezone neutral greeting
<ebel> ☺
<tdr112> hey
<airurando> I hope everyone is well today
<czajkowski> not bad
<czajkowski> poxy snow is out to get me
<tdr112> yep,
<airurando> only light flurries here but very cold and very windy
<ebel> fierce cold
<czajkowski> bitter cold
<tdr112> i was getting use to the 16 plus of madrid,
<czajkowski> why were you in madrid ?
 * airurando hobbles to put coal on the fire
<tdr112> czajkowski: 2 days for work and then stayed the weekend too
<tdr112> nice town, very spanish
<czajkowski> oh lovely
<ebel> aye madrid is pretty cool
<tdr112> ended up having lots of tapas by the end of the weekend
<czajkowski> nice very nice
<airurando> tapas is a great social idea
<czajkowski> it is
<czajkowski> lot of nice places in dublin do them but a bit pricy which kinda defeats the purpose
<airurando> aye
<tdr112> airurando: wont make it to the release party
<tdr112> away that weekend
<airurando> tdr112
<airurando> feck
<tdr112> I am in the UK for Maker Faire
<airurando> we could delay it for a week
<tdr112> away the weeke after too :(
<tdr112> dont let me stop you
<airurando> double feck
<airurando> :-(
<airurando> you are a busy man
<airurando> czajkowski: were you happy with your first hackntalk event?
<airurando> from twitter it looked like it went down a storm
<czajkowski> airurando: it was fantastic
<czajkowski> 9 random talks appeared
<czajkowski> we used sticky notes and added them to the wall
<czajkowski> and it was nice
<czajkowski> bit worried at the start with 6 people
<czajkowski> but we had 32 in total
<tdr112> where does it get its name from
<czajkowski> hack - people get to wotk on arduios, raberry pis, webacams anything really
<czajkowski> and talking. give a talk.demo, discussion
<czajkowski> combine the two
<czajkowski> aka one of my more potty ideas
<airurando> czajkowski: nice
<airurando> seems everything you touch turns to gold :-)
<tdr112> just wondering as i like the name
<czajkowski> airurando: dont know about that
<czajkowski> I was very nervous saturday
<czajkowski> but it was a fun event
<czajkowski> we streamed the rasberry pi event going on in manchester at lunch time
<czajkowski> people were able to sit at tables and play with stuff while listening to a talk
<airurando> I love the concept.
<airurando> you should have a halkntalk creche for people like me at the next one.
<airurando> :-)
<czajkowski> we had lots of new folks who werne't into oss either
<czajkowski> as it's teh google campus it got advertised in there
<czajkowski> so we had some random folks
<czajkowski> we also had one guy whao wanted to give 3 talks on bitcoins
<czajkowski> so two extremes
<czajkowski> the idea is to have one every 3-4 months
<czajkowski> very low and basic
<czajkowski> but if you miss one you don't have to wait a year for another one
<tdr112> did google move ? last time i was there they only had two flours and i did not see anywhere for talks
<airurando> aye
<czajkowski> so they have seperate place elewhere called The Campus
<czajkowski> which is not near victoria at all
<czajkowski> and here is where there is training and is more of a new start up area
<czajkowski> open to people to come along
<tdr112> ah right
#ubuntu-ie 2013-03-12
<airurando> mornin'
<AndrewMcC> morning!
<czajkowski> aloha
<czajkowski> hows folks?
<AndrewMcC> A little cold, but otherwise good.
<AndrewMcC> You?
<airurando> the fire has been set by my wonderful wife and the coal is in.
<airurando> the house at least should stay above freezing.
<czajkowski> awwwww nice
<czajkowski> we have sunshine today
<czajkowski> no snow as of yet
<czajkowski> but a bitter bitter evil cold chill
<airurando> exactly the same here
<airurando> wierd
<airurando> would love the clouds to stay away so that we might see the commet tonight.
<zmoylan> it should be visible next week as well so it increases the chances
<airurando> *weird and *comet
<airurando> I thought best viewing was over the next couple of days.
<zmoylan> http://earthsky.org/space/comet-panstarrs-possibly-visible-to-eye-in-march-2013
<zmoylan> the moon will interfere with the view but it may still be visible
<czajkowski> oh interesting
<zmoylan> so break out the binoculars and give it a watch.  and never use them any where near the sun!
<airurando> and of course if you can go somewhere with low levels of light polution in would help.
<slashbel> aye, we're planning a ride out to wicklow gap armed with ebel's telescope on a clear summer's day
<zmoylan> the current comet won't be visible then slashbel
<zmoylan> though there is another later in the year
<slashbel> aye, but it's too cold to head to wicklow gap
<zmoylan> that's why thermos flasks were invented! :-)
<slashbel> the roads may be impassable
<slashbel> tis part of the point, getting away from civilisation
<zmoylan> welcome to ireland were civilisation is only a thin veneer :-)
<slashbel> well if you will travel outside the pale…
<zmoylan> muck savages all! :-D
<airurando> how far out does the pale go?
<zmoylan> depends on the year.  at it's smallest dalkey in the south iirc
<zmoylan> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Pale
<zmoylan> we'd clawed most of the land back pre queen elisabeth the first
<zmoylan> or the invaders had gone native.  more irish than the irish themselves.  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Statutes_of_Kilkenny
<slashbel> although during Elisabeth I reign all the island was under English control (as opposed to British control)
<zmoylan> tell that the pirate queen who popped into see qe i.  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grace_O'Malley
<slashbel> she went to London to meet Elizabeth I
<slashbel> there became an understanding between them
<slashbel> we went to see one of her castles near achill, it's tiny and remote
<zmoylan> and while it also the time of the flight of the earls there victories gave rise to an expression in england.  can't remember the phrase the storyteller told me but something along the lines of 'better to be hanged as a deserter in england than die like a dog in ireland'
<slashbel> describing it as a 'flight' is always a bit unfair, the intention as i understand was to raise an invasion force from the mainland
<slashbel> but for political reason that didn't happen
<zmoylan> it was the end of brehon law in ireland.  the end of celtic rule.
<slashbel> aye
<airurando> Is there any thoughts in here on whether or not holding a team irc meeting on a weekend evening would be better than a weekday evening.
<airurando> I ask because I got some feedback indicating that a weekend meeting would be better.
<zmoylan> i would suspect people would have more plans for the weekend.  though i could be wrong
<airurando> zmoylan I agree
<airurando> I was surprised to get that feedback
<airurando> but thought it better to discuss it further
<zmoylan> weddings, mini holidays random events and groups
<airurando> pub!!
#ubuntu-ie 2013-03-13
<czajkowski> if folks get a chance leave a comment on mikes page for his testimonals for his membership https://wiki.ubuntu.com/mikeodonohue
<tdr112> when is he up
<airurando> tdr112: hoping to get a few testimonials before signing up for one of the membership meetings.
<airurando> czajkowski: sincere thanks to you for a lovely testimonial
<tdr112> I will do one up
<airurando> thanks tdr112
<tdr112> must find me wiki password somewhere
<airurando> Victor9098: thanks for the website unblocking tip in the tweet this am.
<Victor9098> I only came across it last week, brilliant little extension.
<Victor9098> Until they figure out how to block it
<airurando> indeed
#ubuntu-ie 2013-03-14
<s0r1n> greetings from romania
<airurando> tdr112: thank you very much for that testimonial on my wilk page.  Much appreciated.
<tdr112> np best of luck with it
<tdr112> are you moving around a bit more now ?
<czajkowski> andru183_: you about?
<airurando> tdr112: still no weight allowed on left leg.  Getting out and about a bit but I generally suffer with the foot swelling and causing pain for a while afterwards.  It's all about finding the balance I suppose.
<czajkowski> :/
<czajkowski> I hpe you've not gone back to that petrol station
<airurando> no
<airurando> :-)
<airurando> thankfully there is plenty of choice in Athy and none of the others have potentially lethal tiles on the forecourt
<czajkowski> heh
<czajkowski> do you have a foot brace on over the cast
<czajkowski> or just a cast
<tdr112> wow, have your kids been drawing on your cast
<airurando> just a cast. all damage to lower half of leg.
<airurando> tdr112: just the first one. haven't bothered with the more recent two.
<airurando> hope to get the cast off this day week
<airurando> foot brace then i think.
<airurando> also physio which i am a little worried about
<czajkowski> ah physio
<czajkowski> :)
<czajkowski> the fun people
<airurando> big black boot (is that a foot brace?)
<airurando> yeah physio is a scary word
<czajkowski> airurando: you might be interested in listening in
<czajkowski> Get started and learn how to build apps for the next generation of mobile! #Ubuntu #SDK Days start in 10 mins! is.gd/G6RdVp
<airurando> really? would that include my level czajkowski?
<czajkowski> yup
<czajkowski> all levels
#ubuntu-ie 2013-03-15
<czajkowski> I never knew about the uwn videocast
<czajkowski> wow
<tdr112> uwn ?
<czajkowski> Back in January 2011 an Ubuntu Ireland LoCo Team Member started his own "Ubuntu Weekly News" channel on youtube. UWN is a great 5 minutes or so video detailing the ubuntu related news from the previous week. It is also a great source for ubuntu related links, tips and tricks. UWN is normally recorded every Sunday.
<czajkowski> It is a fantastic show!!! If you haven't done so already you should check it out!
<czajkowski> http://www.youtube.com/user/ubuntuweeklynews
<czajkowski> I can see maybe the UWN team may have a slight issue with the name but there are some cool videos here
<airurando> Yeah I met Sean at one of our release parties ages ago
<airurando> he told me about uwn
<czajkowski> wow
<czajkowski> impressve
<airurando> I chatted to Sean about promoting UWN on the Ubuntuie social streams and he said go for it.
<airurando> don't know why i didn't think of it much sooner
<airurando> he is also happy for us to include his great work in a reapproval application if we decide to write one
<czajkowski> I'd also fire what ever was posted to the list as well
<czajkowski> never knew about it
<czajkowski> have it playing now while I work
<airurando> will do, facebook was only the start
<czajkowski> excellent
<czajkowski> Pendulum: ello, is the 12 o'clock membership board going ahead next wednesday
<airurando> The new update to the LTP looks snazzy.
<airurando> Does anyone know how the team planet works?
<czajkowski> what do you mean ?
<airurando> It looks like czajkowski and I are on it but I don't know how
<czajkowski> ah well it's added by submitting stuff to
<czajkowski> let me go and find the link
<airurando> I signed up for the LTP front page blogroll
<czajkowski> http://www.jonobacon.org/2011/09/01/loco-team-portal-gets-blogging-support/
<czajkowski> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoPortalFeeds
<airurando> aye
<airurando> didn't realise it cascaded down from the front page to the team page.
<airurando> love it!
<airurando> need to get more people on there but it will have to be Ubuntu LoCo specific content.  I did a tagged Feed as a subset of my blog.
<airurando> It just so happens that all my posts thus far relate to ubuntu
<czajkowski> nods
<czajkowski> I like both tbh
<czajkowski> but love to hear about non ubuntu releated stuff people do while still OSS if that makes sense
<airurando> aye
<czajkowski> only way for me to keep up to date with stuff happening back home as well
<tdr112> as we are talking about blogs etc
<tdr112> what am I going to do without any google reader
<tdr112> what do oss people use
<czajkowski> hmm not sure
<czajkowski> I tend to do searches on twitter
<czajkowski> and my feeds tends to fill up on G+
<czajkowski> plus I read a few planets for overall chatter
<Pendulum> czajkowski: we were planning to
<czajkowski> excellent thank you
<czajkowski> airurando: ^^
<czajkowski> tdr112: https://plus.google.com/109919666334513536939/posts/d8PRfnMdSGV?utm_source=chrome_ntp_icon&utm_medium=chrome_app&utm_campaign=chrome
<airurando> gulp! right so, application submitted
<czajkowski> yay
<czajkowski> the membership boards don't bite and are nice they will just ask you some questions
<airurando> :-)
<airurando> czajkowski: I believe the the coder dojo movement actually started here in Ireland and spread across the world.  Irish Idea!
<czajkowski> ah wow
<czajkowski> didnt know that
<ebel> yeah
<czajkowski> it's rather cool
<airurando> it is a brilliant idea. kind of organic learning.
<airurando> social
<czajkowski> aye it's rather cool
<airurando> zmoylan: Hi
<mokmeister> ahoy! :)
<airurando> howdy mokmeister
<airurando> welcome back.
#ubuntu-ie 2013-03-16
<airurando> http://www.irishtimes.com/news/recreational-lock-pickers-open-up-about-their-craft-1.1327912
<airurando> TOG made the front page of the Irish Times website
<airurando> Was the article published in the paper?
<czajkowski> oh brilliant
<tdr112> it was in the paper
<tdr112> must do up a blog post now
<airurando> great stuff tdr112
#ubuntu-ie 2013-03-17
<redtape-renegade> Art House is on | www.96fm.ie/boxtube/default | Gealtach in the City with Speed dating :)
<redtape-renegade> nu cuppon cafe !
<Tester10203> hello !?
<redtape-renegade> hi there ..
<redtape-renegade> g/l/os ?
<Tester10203> what does that means ?
<redtape-renegade> gender
<redtape-renegade> location
<redtape-renegade> operating sys.
<Tester10203> M India  Fedora . You OS u use
<redtape-renegade> Xubuntu.
<Tester10203> What special you find about xubuntu ?
<redtape-renegade> M Manx Xubuntu12.10
<redtape-renegade> It works with my ASUS monitor very well.
<redtape-renegade> What client are you using ?
<redtape-renegade> Tester10203, What IRC client are you using ?
<Tester34324> redtape-renegade: What do you do ?
<Tester34324> where do you live ?
<redtape-renegade> I deal in stocks and commodities , I told you I live in Manx, Isle of Man.
<Tester34324> Oh sorry, Why you use linux ?
<redtape-renegade> For my commodites.
<Tester34324> Im very curious why other peoples use linux except for those who run server. Is it satisfies all the needs. Linux does not even have a good softwrae like :Tally.
<Tester34324> what you use ?
<redtape-renegade> Where about in India do you live ?#
<Tester34324> Kolkata
<redtape-renegade> .. You ip gateway says here :) http://whatismyipaddress.com/ip/146.185.31.21
<redtape-renegade> **Your..
<Tester34324> Ha ha ! hm thats right. Few hours back some1 from Ubuntu channel kicked me off. So Im nw using proxies
<Tester34324>  :)
<redtape-renegade> Oh .. Gotcha .. http://wikitravel.org/en/Kolkata
<redtape-renegade> Where did you get the proxies ?
<Tester34324> There are lots of sites online. I serch on google.
<Tester34324> hidemyass.com
<redtape-renegade> opening..
<Tester34324> The name of the site is Hide MY -     "ASS"
<Tester34324> what distros you have used ?
<redtape-renegade> All of them on Ubuntu.. :S
<Tester34324> is your gnome-screenshot tool works ok. I mean is there any double flickering while taking screenshot ?
<redtape-renegade> I'm a translator..
<Tester34324> translator for what ?
<redtape-renegade> yeah, I get a blue flicker..
<redtape-renegade> Manx translation.
<Tester34324> Ok here on Ubuntu 12.04 I have issues with gnome-screenshottool.
<Tester34324> When I printsq it flickers two times, which is not normal.
<redtape-renegade> OK .. have you tried the guy on UWN on youtu.be ?
<Tester34324> give the the link.
<redtape-renegade> hang-on..
<redtape-renegade> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cyA5ekcUQxM
<redtape-renegade> If your English is bad, I could ask him for you ?
<Tester34324> Im awtching.
<Tester34324> no need.
<redtape-renegade> Tester34324, Just say 'opening ...'
<Tester34324> kk
<Tester34324> Can you install Ubuntu 13.04's dash on Ubuntu 12.04 ?
<redtape-renegade> yes.
<Tester34324> How can I do that ?
<redtape-renegade> Would you like me to send you a free DVD .. I'm a member of the Ubuntu-uk co-ordinator.
<Tester34324> What dvd ?
<redtape-renegade> Ubuntu 13.04
<Tester34324> No. I can downalod it staright way from ubuntu.com
<redtape-renegade> OK .. use Unetbootin though :)
<Tester34324> No. I usually use Rufus. Much better than UnetBootin'
<redtape-renegade> whats that *Rufus* ??
<Tester34324> Its a Windows program similar to UnetBootin can install any os on USB
<redtape-renegade> Ahh you mean *Batard-Akeo* ::: http://rufus.akeo.ie/
<Tester34324> Yes,
<redtape-renegade> I met the guy in 2010 in Limerick !
<redtape-renegade> It was at the Hackspace.
<Tester34324> Oh. Thats cool.
<redtape-renegade> Yeah, Nice guy , deaf wife :)
<Tester34324> She must be special in some way :)
<redtape-renegade> MM. .. I'm slightly poor sighted .. Are you disabled ?
<Tester34324> no !
<redtape-renegade> Oh, that must be good but tiring.. ?
<Tester34324> Do you know how to use TigerVNC ? It is available fr Ubuntu.
<Tester34324> I have installed it few days back but could not figure out how to use it.
<Tester34324> How do i connect to my friends machine ?
<redtape-renegade> I dont but if you ask on ubuntu-uk .. 'AlanBell'  .. he should know ;)
<redtape-renegade> friendster ?
<Tester34324> ok. I will ask them
<Tester34324> What is Steam ?
<Tester34324> Is is like Unity Web Player on Windows ?
<redtape-renegade> It's a games container .. https://www.google.com/search?hl=en&client=ubuntu&channel=cs&biw=1920&bih=943&q=+site:steampowered.com+steam+store&sa=X&ei=PYxFUc_FNY-00QW894CQDQ&sqi=2&ved=0CE8QrAM
<Tester34324> Can yu send me a video link where I can see what kind of games steam offer ?
<redtape-renegade> Are you a bit lost about Steam and Ubuntu ?
<redtape-renegade> !steam
<lubotu3> Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<Tester34324> http://www.online3dgames.net/games/550/play-tron-legacy-light-cycle You can play this if you have Unity Web Player.
<redtape-renegade> .. I'm just making breakfast ,... hang-on ..
<Tester34324> ok.
<redtape-renegade> I cant play that .. I dont have the package to use that :::::^:::: ^
#ubuntu-ie 2014-03-12
<airurando> did anyone attend any of the vUDS sessions?
<tdr112> airurando: nope, I looked at the timetable is as far as I got
<airurando> i didn't get to many either. hope to look a couple of replays.
<airurando> how are things stateside tdr112?
<tdr112> ah grand , starting to get a lot hotter here
<tdr112> the mother sent me some stuff from home which is nice
<airurando> always good to get stuff from home.
<airurando> take care tdr112
#ubuntu-ie 2014-03-13
<airurando> evening ebel
<airurando> could you put in the request for the 14.04 media please?
<airurando> http://lococouncil.ubuntu.com/2014/03/13/14-04-dvdscds-pre-orders-now-open-for-verified-loco-teams/
<airurando> https://forms.canonical.com/lococd/
<airurando> you can ship them to me if that suits you better.
<airurando> might be the last batch we get
<ebel> oh yeah
<airurando> thanks
<ebel> airurando: can you send me an email so I don't forget?
<airurando> will do
#ubuntu-ie 2014-03-14
<Marlow_uk> Ohai, Just checking if there's a release party in Dublin/Ireland on the 17th of April ?
<zmoylan-hp> haven't seen any mention of it yet
<Marlow_uk> could be be a last minute, #Fail , me thinks ?
<Marlow_uk> How may ppl , usually turn up ?
<Marlow_uk> **many
<slashbel> Marlow_uk: if you want to organise one…
<Marlow_uk> Yeah, I just dunno how many ppl would turn up .. and where can one ask to commondear a large roomy pub for an evenings grolsh & beard gathering ?
 * Marlow_uk doesn't know how to spell commondear :(
<Marlow_uk> i.e. WHERE ?
<slashbel> you typically just ask the bar manager
<slashbel> they're usually quite accommodating to groups wanting to spend money
<slashbel> suggestion: put up a doodle pool for suggested dates, and email the list
 * Marlow_uk scans for doodle pool ... 
<slashbel> doodle poll*
<slashbel> http://doodle.com/en/
<Marlow_uk> got it , thanks .
 * Marlow_uk scans WhoseView : http://www.whoseview.ie/browse-category/Ethnic-Food-76.html?&start=10&limit=10     .... for a crazy venue :)
<slashbel> if you want as many people to come as possible, i would suggest a city centre venue
<slashbel> public transport is pretty shite if you want to go anywhere other than city centre
<Marlow_uk> fair enough ... why not take over a hostel common area for an evening ?
<Marlow_uk> at least they'll be couches .
<slashbel> that's an idea, if you can get the space
<Marlow_uk> mmm .. It'd be nice to experience those people who actually live in those places just for an eveningf . .. it's like a jail mentality, or so I've heard .
<Marlow_uk> Actually , It'd be a good test, of the friendliness of Dublin hostels, come to think of it .
<slashbel> as i live in Dublin, i have never experienced the hostels
<Marlow_uk> I mean , A hostel is supposed to be friendly to All walks of live/ and experiences .. and you can't get much more alternative in conversation with a hostel receptionist, than chatting about an Ubuntu meetUp.
 * Marlow_uk feels emboldened.
<Marlow_uk> Anyone going to HopeX this year ?
<slashbel> aye
<Marlow_uk> are thee any tickets left ?
<slashbel> i have only once ever stayed in a city centre hostel… i usually only do hostels when in the countryside
<Marlow_uk> *there
<Marlow_uk> slashbel: I done allsorts.
<Marlow_uk> **I've
<Marlow_uk> slashbel: Are there any ways around the US form-filling for a trip to NewYork .. could I hop over from Canada, on a bus or something , or are they all Swartzkopf now ?
<Marlow_uk> This venue does look nice , but I'm still looking ... http://www.whoseview.ie/review/Gorgeous-ice-cream--859430.html#marker
<slashbel> i know nothing about New York or Canada
<slashbel> i have been to (original) York, that's as close as i get
<tdr112> Marlow_uk: yes you need to fill out the forms if you are not a us citizen
<Marlow_uk> slashbel: Have I got this wrong ? You are /going/ to HopeX , right ? http://x.hope.net/
<slashbel> i have no idea what HopeX is
<tdr112> I am thinking of going to Hope
<Marlow_uk> ohh  .. Okk.
<tdr112> I should be in the US the week before anyway
<tdr112> not sure if it is worth the money
<Marlow_uk> tdr112: Yeah, It's pretty crazy affair .. loads of aspie's ordering pizza & talking about moving to the moon etc .
<Marlow_uk> maybe not your thing.
<Marlow_uk> but Hope should be attempted at least once , definitely .
<tdr112> I go to most of the big cons in europe
<tdr112> ccc etc
<Marlow_uk> I watched the on-line interview booth for 28 hours straight , last time . pretty Amazeballs .
<Marlow_uk> yeah , if money wasn't destined for 'other things' then I'd be all over Europe this year, going to Cons.
<Marlow_uk> funny, the one thing not talked about much at HopeCon, last time , was crypto-Currencies .. odd-that.
<tdr112> Marlow_uk: Do you go to any of the 2600 meets
<Marlow_uk> wish I did . #isolated .  Do they still meet in  Dublin ?
<tdr112> They do, have been for years
<Marlow_uk> i did see a thread of Dublin somewhere ..
<Marlow_uk> Are they really just pot-kings as opposed to beard-dwellers ?
<tdr112> http://dublin.2600.ie/
<tdr112> I have know idea what you mean ?
<Marlow_uk> , just a certain type of cyber-geek .
 * Marlow_uk shouldn't judge really .. must stay open !
<Marlow_uk> tdr112: Nice page , beats our local BCS crapolla any day .
<Marlow_uk> tayto are moving to county Meath .. must a conspiracy there somewhere ..
 * Marlow_uk has a Cuppa Kenco .. & a vape .. BRBack in 5 .
<Marlow_uk> anyway I'm babbling .. I'm on Ubuntu gnome 14.04 beta, you tdr112 ?
<tdr112> 13.10 - its a dev laptop for work so I dont run any beta
<Marlow_uk> k
<Marlow_uk> any ambitions for ubuntu , yourself , program -wise ? Are you thrashing code ?
<tdr112> I have no interest in ubuntu dev,  I do enough dev work during 9to5, I dont want to do it in my free time
<Marlow_uk> fair enough .. I'd like to increase my security .. big time .
<tdr112> of your laptop ?
<Marlow_uk> but security people are few on the ground .
<Marlow_uk> tdr112: yes.
<tdr112> install a firewall
<Marlow_uk> I find the tor site a complete waste of time .
<Marlow_uk> dioesn't ubuntu come with a firewall , then ?
 * Marlow_uk scans for firestarter ..
<tdr112> tor is for anonymity not security
<Marlow_uk> sometimes, I wish I had both .
<Marlow_uk> Is Gufw firewall ok to use ?
<Marlow_uk> oh well .. installed and running .. seems Ok .. :/
#ubuntu-ie 2016-03-16
<czajkowski> zergless: https://twitter.com/bortzmeyer/status/707912437031444480
<slashbel> hey czajkowski, how goes?
<czajkowski> not bad thanks
<czajkowski> working away
<czajkowski> little bit sleepy as early start
<slashbel> early? where in the World are you working?
<czajkowski> london
<czajkowski> up at 5:30 left the house at 6:15 got to where I neede to be in London for 8:30
<zergless> czajkowski: oh many thanks :D
<slashbel> ouch, hope you don't have to commute like that too often
<czajkowski> nope rare
<ebel> yikes
#ubuntu-ie 2017-03-15
<jarlath__> Dia duit :) I didn't know the Ireland IRC channel was in use again.
